# Single? Then please read



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

For anybody that is single and would like to settle down. What are your top 3 must haves in that special person? And what are your own top 3 things about yourself?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly don't know.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Must be male 

with a conscience

and physically attractive

Edit: ADD: about me.... not sure what others see in me.


----------



## DrMarianus (Dec 21, 2011)

The object of my affection:

- a true woman, that is: someone who finds happiness in motherhood, doesn't act butch and allows a man to be a man (that is: lifting heavy objects, opening doors, etc.)
- modest (I absolutely loathe people who believe they can't be happy unless they've visited every country on earth before their 25th birthday.)
- preferably brunette or black-haired

About myself:
- the last true European and a patriot
- well-mannered
- cultured (opera-fanatic and have written anything from political programmes to indecent poetry)


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Intelligent

Kind

Must like Shoes :yes

As for myself:

Funny

Trustworthy

Honest

Notice how its all about my inside?  i'm trying to work out damnit!!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

6 million dollars

badonkadonk

name must be long than mine


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

My top 3 traits are also the top 3 traits I'd look for in a partner:
1) Honesty
2) Loyalty
3) Trustworthy


----------



## gmdrew (Jan 8, 2012)

1) Honest
2) Loyal
3)Affectionate


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

1) Intelligent
2) Fun
3) Cute (I mean really, physical attraction has to come into it at some point and I'm not talking Hollywood standards of beauty at all)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1. Intelligent
2. Ambitious
3. A FREAK IN THE SHEETS
:b


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Shared values and beliefs
White/ or Hispanic
Big interest in fitness,alternative music,or baseball


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think I could name a 'top 3' things about myself, it's too subjective.

Top 3 I'd look for:

1. Loyalty
2. Intelligence
3. Likes pizza


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

1. A sense of humor (I really like funny/playful guys)
2. Responsible
3. Easy-going, not easy to make angry

The top three things about myself? Erm..

1. Easy to communicate with (I like to think so )
2. Polite/Supportive
3. Good at cooking! :lol


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Guy:
-Hot
-Hot
-Hot

Me:
-Ugly
-Ugly
-Ugly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

intelligent
easy going
loyal


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

For potential boyfriend:

1. Some sort of artistic streak (doesn't necessarily have to be amazingly talented, just appreciative of the arts)
2. Funny
3. Willing to put up with my idiosyncrasies. 


(I have the feeling number 3 rules most guys out)


For myself:

I really have no idea, so I'm just going to throw out a wild guess.

1. Intelligent
2. Creative
3. Caring


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

1. Loyal
2. Fun
3. Intelligent


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Her:
1. passionate
2. compassionate
3. likes to dress nice

Me:
1. loyal
2. a confidant
3. understanding
*
*


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Her: 

1. Sweet
2. Independent
3. Happy

Me:
1. Humorous (lots of sarcasm and dark humor)
2. Responsible
3. Good physical fitness


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

he must be loyal n possessive for me..
romantic,intelligent n funny
mature n a family guy

in me i know what i have - m honest n funny
m cute n loyal 
i know my responsibilities


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Her:
Physically attractive
Happy
Honesty

Me:
Nothing


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice 
Affectionate
Sweet


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Humor, loyalty, kindness. Same for both


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Her:

1. Attractive.
2. Kind & understanding.
3. Same interests.

Me:

1. I work out?
2. I would always listen to her problems etc, without feeling the need to kill myself.
3. Kind & understanding.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> perfect, you have my #


...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Him: 

1. Obedient
2. Attractive
3. Similar outlook on life

Me:
1. I'm like a rock, won't go anywhere.
2. Responsible (good with managing (other people's money), not good at making my own)
3. Well I like....  a lot. :teeth


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Her:

1: Caring
2: Independent
3: Accepting (Of other people differences)

Me:
1: Funny
2: Understanding ( I have been told by a few people I am easy to talk to and trust)
3: Physically fit (and getting stronger every day)


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Attractive
Honest
Intelligent


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

He must have a job, a means of transportation, and live on his own. The traits I look for are intelligence, humor, compassion, dedication, and honesty. I'd also like someone who could be a good father to my cats.

I can offer interesting conversation, a wicked sense of humor, and a kind heart. I also like football.


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

Her:
1) Physically Attractive (To me)
2) Caring
3) Loyal

Me:
...


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

him:
1. sense of humor 
2. cute/attractive
3. loyal

me:
1. loyal
2. sense of humor
3. romantic


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Her
1. good company
2. a smile that can light up a room
3. a heart of gold

Me

1. generous
2. loyal
3. fun


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

1.can make me laugh
2.understanding and caring
3.I have to be physically attracted to him

my good qaulities...um
I have no clue


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

healthy lifestyle (i.e. lots of fruits and veggies, exercise, outdoorsy)
passionate views and full of love
good, giving, and game in bed

and weird (in an interesting way :3)


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Woman:

1. Kind heart
2. Chemistry
3. Smile

What I have to offer:

1. Kindness
2. Dependability
3. Hot Body
4. Dry humor (obviously!)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Must have a conscience 
2. Must have a crazy, lose, fee side
3. Must like to dance OR enjoy the theater

me
1. Very caring person
2. Patience of a saint 
3.Love to dance


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Her:

1. Cute smile, which could cheer me up 

2. Attractive to me (no high standards )

3. Enjoys good music (not just nowadays pop and dance music).


Me:

1. Self-irony and black humor.

2. Honest and loyal.

3. Don't drink alcohol , don't smoke, don't use illegal drugs, don't swear.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

1) Have good morals and a good conscience

2) Affectionate, romantic and capable of falling in love with one person for life

3) Have values, tastes, interests and a sense of humor similar to mine


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

1. Intelligent
2. Kind/nice
3. Loves animals

----------------

1. Intelligent
2. Kind/nice
3. Loves animals

See a resemblance here? I don't think it's too much to ask! :cry


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

-open-mindedness
-can act silly/weird with me
-shyness

for me:
idk haha. i'm a good listener?


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Her:

1. Affectionate - I love girls who show they are fond 
2. Happy
3. Attractive to me
And she must be same age or younger than me, but at least 17! I don't like it if girls are older than me, I just feel like they are more responsible than me :b I cant have that!

Me:

1. Very Affectionate!
2. Good listener
3. Witty (Funny)

Not sure if this is a positive thing - But Im quite shy.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Must be down-to-earth. 
Must be muscular. (I love muscle. Thank you NFL)
Must have flaws.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*Her:*

1. Compassionate
2. Open minded (in the sense of being easy-going, not rigid about things, with an easy sense of humour)
3. Decent level of intelligence

*Me:*

Same


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

Loyal.
Spontaneous.
always smiling


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

for my partner my 3 traits would be:
1. must be funny and silly to make me laugh
2. must have good morals
3. must not be lazy, it's okay once in awhile but i do want to do things like hike or swim or camp with them or something, they outta like the outdoors
(and ill add a fourth cause technically it's not really a trait)4. parents and best friends get along and approve of them (not all my friends but def. my parents) I know it doesn't matter to a lot of people but i personally just can't imagine being with someone who hates their in-laws or who can't stand any of my friends.

I'm:
1. caring
2. easy-going
3. active


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Genuine
2. Honest
3. Loyal


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

1. Genuine
2. Honest
3. Loyal
me: same


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

-well-educated
-family oriented
-british

me
-well-educated
-family oriented
-american


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sense of humor
Honest
Fun/weird 

Im easy going, understanding, loyal


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

Guy:
Sense of humor
Honest
Fun/weird 

Me:
Easy going
Understanding 
Loyal


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

-Kind/considerate/empathetic
- Must love outdoors
- be open minded

I guess same for me


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I look for her to be:

- Herself. Awkward, silly, funny, and easy-going. Be spontaneous  When she is relaxed, I am relaxed.

- Compassionate/non-judgemental/trustworthy. Open to the acceptance of idiosyncrasies and awkwardness. I am very open-minded in this regard.

- Physically attractive + affectionate.

I am:

- Educated. Academically inclined.
- Kind-hearted, compassionate, trustworthy, and awkward!
- In decent physical shape (I run/play sports/eat healthy, etc.)


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

Would have a similar facial structure, plus a nearly identical projection of voice tonality and exhibition of spunk as my unrequited One.

I would require a newly regenerated epidermis, set of internal organs and an extensive recalibration of the pituitary for adequate functioning. Besides neural burnout from the anxiety itself, a large extent of the damage was caused by sleep deprivation.


----------



## wheretocop (Feb 18, 2012)

For her:
- Loyal
- Very Affectionate
- Shy/Awkward

And I guess I am the same way.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

She has to be a deep girl, with the ability to have deep conversations, and not just keep principals based on what is hip. I dont think i could ever be with a girl who watches the likes of Jersey Shore or sex in the city.

Secondly she has to want to raise a family

and lastly she must have a great sense of humour,

the rest is manageable


----------



## Celestial Rhapsody (Feb 28, 2012)

Him:
1) Fun
2) Confident
3) Hard Working 

Me:
1) Smart
2) Understanding
3) Goal Motivated


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

1) good in bed
2) kindness
3) huge penis


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Kathykook said:


> 1) good in bed
> 2) kindness
> 3) huge penis


LOL


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> 1) good in bed
> 2) kindness
> 3) huge penis


Well I got 1 out of 3.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

her : 
weird
crazy
funny

me:
honest
crazy
funny >.> 

she better not look like me


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> 6 million dollars
> 
> badonkadonk
> 
> name must be long than mine


lol

her:
1) intelligent, but still laughs at lame jokes
2) pornstar body.
3) penis is a plus

me:
1) intelligent, but still laughs at lame jokes
2) open-minded
3) emotional at times / in touch with feminine side

(I also have a penis! Yay for penises!)


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> healthy lifestyle (i.e. lots of fruits and veggies, exercise, outdoorsy)


I will never understand this. All I can picture is an alternate me as a 40 year old guy still jogging around a park.. not a good life if you ask me !

I'll stick to the pizza and daily jog to the shop around the corner for my fix of cola..


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Well I got 1 out of 3.


Hahaah......which one ? =o


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

intelligent, creative, not overly girly/prissy

me:
creative, loyal(like a dog), not entirely unattractive


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

scum said:


> Would have a similar facial structure, plus a nearly identical projection of voice tonality and exhibition of spunk as my unrequited One.
> 
> I would require a newly regenerated epidermis, set of internal organs and an extensive recalibration of the pituitary for adequate functioning. Besides neural burnout from the anxiety itself, a large extent of the damage was caused by sleep deprivation.


 :clap


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Same for both
1) Sense of humor 
2) Passionate 
3) Caring
(Also must not want kids)


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Independent, Intelligent, and Adventurous


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

squidlette said:


> Independent, Intelligent, and Adventurous


Oh, and no picky eaters. :no


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

1. Honesty + Loyal... gotta have both.
2. Secure + Active mind w/ passive moments.
3. Extremely patient.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

squidlette said:


> Oh, and no picky eaters. :no


Curious... what if the person develops a food allergy (that has been known to happen). Does that count as a picky eater?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Onigiri said:


> Curious... what if the person develops a food allergy (that has been known to happen). Does that count as a picky eater?


Health issues don't fall under pickiness. Neither does vegetarianism (since I'm a veggie, that would be hypocritical of me!) or the like. I'm talking about the sort of picky eater that refuses to try anything new, or won't eat anything besides top ramen or fast food. It goes with the adventurous trait, I reckon. Besides which, I like to cook, and I like to find little out of the way restaurants in hidden corners of town when I travel, and it's sort of disappointing to not be able to share that with somebody.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Her:

1. A kind woman who will try to understand me as a person
2. Nerd or Laid Back type
3. Loves sports and music or can at least put up with my interest in them

Me:

1. Compassionate
2. Extremely Loyal to those I care about
3. Intelligent, and can *TYPE* about a variety of subjects, talking is not really a strong suit


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Him:
1.) Kind-hearted and down to earth
2.) Sense of humor 
3.) Awkward but cute

Me:
1.) I think of myself as being pretty kind and easy-going and a bit of a nerd.
2.) I keep myself fit! I jog everyday and recently took up pilates and yoga.
3.) I love art. I also like writing and photography.


----------



## Aimeeviolette (Nov 23, 2010)

Must possess:
-Passion
-Wit/Intelligence 
-Big Dreams


----------

